# If I kill a pig, what do I do next?



## bogie

Shoot it, find it, cool-one, gut, cool-one, cut, cool-one, fire, cool-one, eat and then, cool-one..... just like deer hunting!


----------



## lkn2fish

Scott K said:


> Neither I nor anyone I've talked to has even seen one in the area I hunt, but on the off chance I do shoot a feral pig, what do I do with it?
> 
> Do I just field dress it like I would a deer?
> Do I hang it on the buck (boar?) pole?
> If yes, how long can they hang?
> Can I take it to a processor or do I have to cut it up myself?


Scott K

I would just process any feral pigs you shoot in Michigan just like you would process any Unicorns, Yetis, or Chupacabras you harvest. The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid 

lkn2fish


----------



## mtschrump

They make excellent jerky!


----------



## cabledad

There is some excellent videos on field dressing and cutting up pigs on you tube.I always try to get them on ice as soon as possible especially if its hot.If its hot you can just cut off the hams and back straps.Don't field dress them.I just let big hogs lie I don't eat big boars.We have so many the main thing is to kill as many as you can.I have shot two in the last 2 weeks,got a trap set now.We hunt at night with lights over feeders,except when its too cold.You don't see many hogs during the day around here.Its fun and there great to eat.Chuck


----------



## hnt4food

Kill it and grill it. In my opinion they are the tastiest critter that roams the wild. Nothing like wild boar loin over an open fire. And the hams and bacon from a wild pig are amazing.


----------



## Moose57

Grill it, and call everyone here that chimed in and we will all come over and help you eat it...:lol:


----------



## triplelunger

lkn2fish said:


> Scott K
> 
> I would just process any feral pigs you shoot in Michigan just like you would process any Unicorns, Yetis, or Chupacabras you harvest. The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid
> 
> lkn2fish


Sorry to take the bait on this one, but what hidden agenda would be associated with wanting to eradicate wild hogs in Michigan?


----------



## lkn2fish

triplelunger said:


> Sorry to take the bait on this one, but what hidden agenda would be associated with wanting to eradicate wild hogs in Michigan?


 
Triplelunger

If you say Wild Boar real slow 3 times it sounds like gullible try it. 

lkn2fish


----------



## FishingPitbull

Ok so your saying there are no Feral Pigs loose in Michigan ? I have never seen one or any one I know who hunts in Michigan but in big stores like Gander Mnt and Cabelas they have Wanted posters put up saying kill on site. Has anyone here ever seen a wild hog in Michigan ?

:SHOCKED:


----------



## hnt4food

I have personally seen 2 in Gladwin county not more than 2 miles from my house. I have also seen some serious destruction that was definitely caused by wild pigs in the area of Kawkawlin flooding. I have hunted wild hogs in Alabama and have seen first hand what they do and I know for a fact that what I saw was wild pigs and the rooting areas we found two years in a row were definitely from pigs.


----------



## cabledad

In Texas we usually gut it skin it out and put it on ice in cooler.Cutting up a small hog is not anytrouble at all,when they are bigger its more trouble.Big hogs have good ribs if they are not skinny.I don't fool with big boars as I can find a hog pretty easy.Killed 4 in January so far.You tube has some good videos on taking care of hogs,good starting place.Kill all the hogs you see,they are a plaque.Chuck 76 degrees N. Texas


----------



## anonymous7242016

lkn2fish said:


> . *The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid *
> 
> lkn2fish


You really need to pay a little more attention to how serious this could be. I will say this and please take it seriously.

we do not want feral pigs in Michigan. Invasive species is an understatement when it comes to pigs.

And please explain what hidden agenda the DNR has.


----------



## boutdun

got a grill?


----------



## Robert Holmes

I guess you have all of your answers now. Wear gloves when field dressing the animal and get it to a butcher asap. It is always nice to know someone who can butcher the animal if you cannot. It is very important to get the meat cooled down ASAP. This does not mean that you can drive it around in your pick up for a week showing all of your buddies. Good Luck hunting


----------



## PrestonDee

Very helpful thread here, thanks for all the posts guys. Was wondering about what to do with it as well (haven't shot one yet, but seen a few). So thanks!


----------



## trackman

FishingPitbull said:


> Ok so your saying there are no Feral Pigs loose in Michigan ? I have never seen one or any one I know who hunts in Michigan but in big stores like Gander Mnt and Cabelas they have Wanted posters put up saying kill on site. Has anyone here ever seen a wild hog in Michigan ?
> 
> :SHOCKED:


nope!
never seen one.NEVER!
tracker may be on to something.


----------



## TVCJohn

FWIW...the ones we shot down in Florida....after gutting, hang up vertical, keep legs closed. We use some electric hair cutters and shave the hair off. Use a propane torch and move it quickly over the outside of the carcass to burn off the excess hair and critters. Use a welders brush to "brush it down". Rinse with fresh water. Put in cooler till ready to roast. For a basting sauce, get a gallon jug of vinager, pour some out, add some hot sauce of choice to fill it back up and shake. Put in hot roaster, set the "pig watch", turn on country/western tunes, sip favorite beverage and nibble on snacks. Use a digital meat thermometer to monitor the cooking and make sure the piggy is cooking evenly.


----------



## DryFly

I hunt them regularly at my friend's ranch in Texas.
At first we hunted them with a bow and it was difficult to hunt them.
Next we did hand guns and rifles, a little better.
As time went on they have become very nocturnal and you absolutely need to hunt over bait (will not work in Michigan.)

We hunted over bait late at night with rifles that had powerful lights attached to our scopes.

Most that we got were in large baitted traps.

They run in packs and are harder to hunt that deer. They run in very fast quickly eat and move on. They do not stay around very long. Most of this is in the middle of the night.

Drive arounbd at night with loaded rifle and spot light in open vehicle is best (on private property).

As far as eating, they are great. 
We would immediately skin them and hang them over night to cool. We hunt in January which is similar to Michigan's October weather. 

Primarily keep the hind quarters and loins. You can cut and trim the rest for sausage but there were so many we did not bother.

Ribs have little meat and there is hardly no bacon.

Last January, I brought home 26 processed hogs averaging 200# + each. 

They do a lot of damage to farm crops especially wheat. 
Other than that there is no real damage in the woods.

It would be fun to hunt them in Michigan but our DNR certainly would not allow them to be hunted as we do in Texas.


----------



## walleyesteve2

lkn2fish said:


> Scott K
> 
> I would just process any feral pigs you shoot in Michigan just like you would process any Unicorns, Yetis, or Chupacabras you harvest. The feral swine issue is just more lies/hype by the DNRE to fuel another one of their hidden agendas. I wouldnt believe a word the DNRE said PERIOD. You believe what you want, but Im not drinking any DNRE Cool-Aid
> 
> lkn2fish


You must have watched "Consperiosy Theroy" ( Sorry No Spell Check)- with Mel Gibson, 1 too many time's!!!
Pig's ARE here!!! Believe what you want. Last I checked it's "Still a Free Country", but not for long!!!
May be you should keep your finger's in your ear's or over your eye's, or (eleswhere)-Yuck!!! Instead of on the keyboard!:gaga: 
Do your (Lurking) on PETA's website or somewhere you'll be recieved more readily!!! "Toad's" like you have NO place here!:16suspect
IMOP


----------



## DabblerDuck

Kill another one!


----------

